# Rew avr problem?



## Regoidy (Jan 11, 2020)

So have been using rew for a very long time. At least for a couple of months. Am using the onkyo nr676e just incase anybody is wondering. I am having some problems. I don't feel like I need to post any graph, but just incase I will post some. I am on windows which is connected through the AUX in the reciever so through HDMI. When playing from the PC (Youtube, spotify etc), the sound is good. When using anything that i actually use the reciever for though (apple tv, 4k bluray player) the sound is awful and muddy. The measurments do look good but I am 100 % sure it's not what I am hearing when listening on the bluray player or apple tv. As I said the measurments seem correct but when using the same eq settings in any other channel on the reciever it sounds AWFUL. Any ideas as to what I could do about this?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If the computer output sounds different from other sources, then the computer has some kind of equalization being applied before its output.

If everything plugged into the Onkyo directly sounds bad, that’s harder to say, as you didn’t give us any information on what your speakers are, placement, if the bad sound is isolated to specific speakers (like the center channel), or all of them. And so on.

I assume you have run the Onkyo’s auto-calibration?

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Regoidy (Jan 11, 2020)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If the computer output sounds different from other sources, then the computer has some kind of equalization being applied before its output.
> 
> If everything plugged into the Onkyo directly sounds bad, that’s harder to say, as you didn’t give us any information on what your speakers are, placement, if the bad sound is isolated to specific speakers (like the center channel), or all of them. And so on.
> 
> ...


I tried the auto calibration and it sounded much worse. The problem does not seem to be any of the speakers. They sounded really good through the pc. Indeed all of the speakers do sound bad. Applying house curve doesn't make sense either since it sounds muddy. Is there anything i can do about this equalisation thing then? Obviously i would like to know how to imrpove the sound with eq, poistitioning etc. Any sort of device I should buy or? I have turned off all enchancments in windows.


----------



## Regoidy (Jan 11, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry, thought I made a reply. Must have got distracted and didn’t hit “Post.”

“Muddy” sound to me means too much low end, often in the 100 Hz region, and / or weak highs above ~2 kHz. This can be corrected with your tone controls.

As to why the only thing that sounds good is the computer, it has to be EQ in it somewhere. It’s up to you to figure out what / where it is.

Another option, does your receiver have the capability to EQ each input separately? Might look there.

Might also try connecting other components into the AUX input that sounds right (the one the computer is plugged into). If those suddenly sound good, then the AVR has issues.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Regoidy (Jan 11, 2020)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Sorry, thought I made a reply. Must have got distracted and didn’t hit “Post.”
> 
> “Muddy” sound to me means too much low end, often in the 100 Hz region, and / or weak highs above ~2 kHz. This can be corrected with your tone controls.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for the help. I tried connecting some headphones to the pc and they sounded awful yet when they were just connected to my phone they sounded much better. It does seem like the pc is doing something sketchy to the sound. I am using the UMIK-1 so people have said I am not supposed to calibrate the soundcard? Will try looking into this eq


----------

